# Brians Sound Quality Sentra



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Here are some pics of my car. Shes a work in progress. 
I took these right after I washed her, I know I know, I missed a spot....but she was really dirty and I ran out of quarters. Right after I washed her I had a lady ask me if it was a custom paint job. (I get asked this alot) This is the factory color. A beautiful Dark blue with alot of metal flake.

The front
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=4

Side profile
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=11

Halos (no jspec corners yet)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=5

Metal flake (thats not dust thats the metal flake)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=7

Guage cluster (white needs to be worked on)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1

Stereo Trim
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=2

Around my shifter (notice my lucky wooden rabbit)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=10

Damage to my headliner when some one threw a 4x4 threw my back window.
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=6

Mysterious dent (below left tail light and right above bumper)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=3

The red reflector across my trunk the white is made od the same stuff that 3M makes for semi trailers (looks like crap up close but looks weird reflecting at night)
http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=8

I'm working on redoing my trunk and I will post pictures as I get work done.
Any questions contact me through here or at [email protected]


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love that color

sucks about the sandblasting tho


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

yeah, I'm going to get a body kit so I havn't done crap about repainting the bumpers. I'm going to repaint all the other chips on the hood and fenders when I get the kit put on.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ya gotta do some cleanin to the interior..what do u plan on doin 2 it

yea the color is coo


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very pretty color, just clean er out 
You gauge cluseter looks very nice with the purple/white (when you fix up the white as well)


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats actualy dark blue...same shade as the exterior, just no metal flake.
Yea, the interior has been a little neglected. I was busy preparing to go to nicaragua for the last few months and I have been adjusting to working overnights so I havn't had much time to work on it.

As for what I plan to do...Body kit, Wheels, dropped 2ish", J-Spec corners to match the halos, get the interior of the halos painted to match the rest of the car, Graphics (either paint or vinyl),SE-L tails, Intake and exhaust, custom battery tray with isolator under hood, new sound system. 
Sound system will be new Deck, monitor (hopefuly), Speakers in the kicks, all new amps, new custom subenclosure. It is going to be a competition system so I can't tell to much.


----------

